# Tripod for photography



## mgblunt (Dec 4, 2017)

I need a recommendation for a good tripod primarily for photography for under $150.00


----------



## Destin (Dec 4, 2017)

mgblunt said:


> I need a recommendation for a good tripod primarily for photography for under $150.00



Under $150 is tough to do, honestly. The cheapest ones I usually recommend are right around $200. 

Cheap, strong, light. Pick any two.

Most people want light and strong, but that doesn’t come cheap. Strong is necessary, so you’ll be sacrificing on weight. If you buy a cheap tripod and end up liking photography, I can 100% guarantee that you’ll be buying a nicer tripod in the next 2-3 years. 

Your best bet is going to be a used tripod on eBay .. maybe a vanguard Alta Pro or something similar. I have one that is now broken, but worked great for 3-4 years of heavy use which is about as much as you can expect for $200.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 4, 2017)

Look used; tripods can often be picked up for fifty cents on the dollar on Craig's List.  Look for names like Manfrotto, Gitzo, Really Right Stuff, and Benro.  Choose one which is capable of supporting twice the weight of your heaviest lens/body combination and remember that on better tripods, heads and legs are two separate items.


----------



## mgblunt (Dec 4, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Look used; tripods can often be picked up for fifty cents on the dollar on Craig's List.  Look for names like Manfrotto, Gitzo, Really Right Stuff, and Benro.  Choose one which is capable of supporting twice the weight of your heaviest lens/body combination and remember that on better tripods, heads and legs are two separate items.





tirediron said:


> Look used; tripods can often be picked up for fifty cents on the dollar on Craig's List.  Look for names like Manfrotto, Gitzo, Really Right Stuff, and Benro.  Choose one which is capable of supporting twice the weight of your heaviest lens/body combination and remember that on better tripods, heads and legs are two separate items.


So what do you think about the
*Manfrotto MK290XTA3-BHUS 290 Xtra Ball Head Kit*


----------



## tirediron (Dec 4, 2017)

Decent; probably not skookum enough for say a big 2.8 tele-prime or super-zoom, but for consumer bodies and lenses?  That'll do nicely.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 4, 2017)

Do a search of the forum. I'd reckon there are 150 'what tripod?' threads to comb through. There's another one _today_, and a couple from last month that I know of.

"I need a recommendation for a good tripod primarily for photography for under $150.00"

Bogen 3001 leg set,perhaps? Tripod head in the style you like.


----------



## mgblunt (Dec 5, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Decent; probably not skookum enough for say a big 2.8 tele-prime or super-zoom, but for consumer bodies and lenses?  That'll do nicely.


Thank you for the response I just need a descent tripod for my small studio I'm shooting with a Nikon D7200


----------



## Braineack (Dec 5, 2017)

I splurged for a Vanguard Alta Pro 2.   I'd happily recommend that brand after trying out some sub-par Chinese alternatives.

They have a lot in the $150 price range: Affordable and Professional Camera Tripods | Vanguard

VEO 2 264AB


----------



## mgblunt (Dec 5, 2017)

Braineack said:


> I splurged for a Vanguard Alta Pro 2.   I'd happily recommend that brand after trying out some sub-par Chinese alternatives.
> 
> They have a lot in the $150 price range: Affordable and Professional Camera Tripods | Vanguard
> 
> VEO 2 264AB


Thank you I'll take a look.


----------



## Dave442 (Dec 5, 2017)

My home studio has an old Bogen 3011 that I never take outside anymore. I had originally bought it with a fluid head for video abut 30 years ago - but recently changed to a ball head. You can buy these all day long at under $100 with a head. 

The Bogen brand is now under the name Manfrotto. My travel tripod is a much lighter and much more expensive carbon fiber Manfrotto - but the heavy aluminum units are better in the studio.


----------



## tenthumbs (Dec 14, 2017)

There's this cool new internet site that allows you to search for stuff.  Not sure if the spelling is correct but I believe it's called GOOGLE.  (please note this is stated as remedial humor)

Check out this site: 9 Best Tripods Under $200 (Top Lightweight, Compact Tripods)


----------



## ac12 (Dec 14, 2017)

For studio work, you are not carrying it around, so you don't need a light tripod.  In that case, the less expensive aluminum tripods would fit your budget.  vs. the expensive and lighter carbon fiber tripods.

Then get it used, and save even more.
I got a great deal off CraigsList.  I think my Bogen/Manfrotto was only $50.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 15, 2017)

ac12 said:


> For studio work, you are not carrying it around, so you don't need a light tripod. In that case, the less expensive aluminum tripods would fit your budget. vs. the expensive and lighter carbon fiber tripods.
> 
> Then get it used, and save even more.



the problem I was facing is that under the $150 price point: everything seems to be a travel tripod.


----------



## mgblunt (Dec 15, 2017)

tenthumbs said:


> There's this cool new internet site that allows you to search for stuff.  Not sure if the spelling is correct but I believe it's called GOOGLE.  (please note this is stated as remedial humor)
> 
> Check out this site: 9 Best Tripods Under $200 (Top Lightweight, Compact Tripods)


I suppose it makes more sense to ask people with the knowledge here than to flounder around on the web.


----------



## mgblunt (Dec 15, 2017)

ac12 said:


> For studio work, you are not carrying it around, so you don't need a light tripod.  In that case, the less expensive aluminum tripods would fit your budget.  vs. the expensive and lighter carbon fiber tripods.
> 
> Then get it used, and save even more.
> I got a great deal off CraigsList.  I think my Bogen/Manfrotto was only $50.


Thanks


----------



## ac12 (Dec 15, 2017)

Braineack said:


> ac12 said:
> 
> 
> > For studio work, you are not carrying it around, so you don't need a light tripod. In that case, the less expensive aluminum tripods would fit your budget. vs. the expensive and lighter carbon fiber tripods.
> ...




Buy the used stuff.
You can get decently good stuff, if you shop.
I would NOT consider the Bogen that I got off Craig's List a travel tripod, for me.  It is much too heavy and won't fit into a suitcase.  In fact I consider it a studio or "close to car" tripod.


----------



## RowdyRay (Dec 28, 2017)

Braineack said:


> I splurged for a Vanguard Alta Pro 2.   I'd happily recommend that brand after trying out some sub-par Chinese alternatives.
> 
> They have a lot in the $150 price range: Affordable and Professional Camera Tripods | Vanguard
> 
> VEO 2 264AB



Thank you for your recommendation. Looked at many of those Chinese alternatives. All look similar and seem great. Until you do some research and read the reviews. It's really hard to know what's good. This is just a hobby and I'm not made out of money. Prefer to invest wisely the first time around.

Really liked the link you provided. Almost bought that one, but went with the Alta Pro 263AT because of it's versatility and reviews. Plus I got a great deal on Ebay. This thing is built like a tank. If all their tripods are built this well, others need to check them out. Affordably priced, too.

https://www.vanguardworld.us/photo_video_us/alta-pro-263at.html

Colder than heck outside right now. Played with it the last couple days inside. Steady as a rock. I'll make a separate post about it. Have some questions on ball heads.


----------



## Tallaslions (Jan 7, 2018)

*Vanguard Alta Pro 263AB 100 Aluminum Tripod Kit*
*$149.99 USD on Amazon. It comes with a ball head, and the center column can be rotated to 180 degrees. A definite bonus to have, even if you don’t think you will use it. Tough to find a better deal than this. *


----------



## dLSK (Feb 6, 2019)

Compact Action aluminium tripod with hybrid head, black

Got my father this one @ Staples.  Tested it out with a 400mm on some birds. Picked one up for myself, as it's not heavy at all.
I've had it in many streams / brooks / boggy areas.  More times than I could count, I've had it in the water /along the coast of the Atlantic - lots of salt water exposure - still looks and works like new.


----------



## mrca (Feb 8, 2019)

I went for heavier and strong and most important for me it accepts a strap so can be slung over my right shoulder like a gun. I can even leave the legs partially extended with the ball head pointing down. You can't use it if you don't have it with you.  Mine is out of the way til I need it and over the opposite shoulder than my camera bag, it helps balance the load.


----------



## MTHall720 (Mar 27, 2019)

I have been happy with my Gitzo but not sure it would be super light weight.  I also have a SLIK but it isn't the best quality in my opinion.


----------



## Soocom1 (Mar 27, 2019)

My two cents...

Manfrotto...used. Craigslist or whatever is the equivalent in your area. 

I have a Manfrotto I use for the small cameras and a Tiltall (vintage 1960?) for the Med. and Large format stuff. 

but those typ. dont use a quick detach. 

IMO, go for the strongest you can get.


----------



## Original katomi (Apr 9, 2019)

I am a canon user so don’t know your camera but
I use manfrotto the advice
I offer is get pen and paper or e equivalent and do a list
What do I want to do
Can I upgrade later if I want to.. and or what range of heads, clamps etc do this brand do. Also can you get replacement parts... I lost some grub screws from my tripod on a night shoot..replacements were no problem.
Rem to look at the head and will it take the weight of your cam/lens combo

Hope this helps


----------



## Soocom1 (Apr 9, 2019)

Just an additional note: 

This past Sunday, the other half and I were strolling through a local Goodwill and came across an old Smith victor Kenlock tripod for $7.00. 

Now for high end pro work, I probably will stick with the Tiltall. 
But you dont have to spend a fortune if you know where to look.


----------



## Soocom1 (Apr 9, 2019)

Here is an example of what I mean: 

Search Results: tripod - shopgoodwill.com


----------



## bestbuycapm (Apr 8, 2021)

A tripod for photography, you must examine the load capacity, weight, material, and built of the tripod to ensure its functionality. If you’ve never bought a tripod before, or your past purchases have consistently let you down, keep reading our guide, which ensures all the crucial factors and elements that will ensure a well-informed buying decision. Check out: The best tripod under 200 dollars (buyer's guide +reviews)


----------



## ac12 (Apr 8, 2021)

bestbuycapm said:


> A tripod for photography, you must examine the load capacity, weight, material, and built of the tripod to ensure its functionality. If you’ve never bought a tripod before, or your past purchases have consistently let you down, keep reading our guide, which ensures all the crucial factors and elements that will ensure a well-informed buying decision. Check out: The best tripod under 200 dollars (buyer's guide +reviews)



Your reviews NEED more data.

What is the height of the tripod, WITHOUT raising the center column?  
The center column is a sneaky way of advertising more height, but losing the stability of the 3 legs.

Is the head fixed or removable?  
If it is fixed, I will be stuck with whatever head it has.  
If removable, I can change the head.  If removable, what is the stud size, 1/4 or 3/8 inch?
Critical:  Does the tripod use a QR plate?  If so is this QR plate EASILY found and purchasable.  
If the QR plate is lost and cannot be replaced, the tripod becomes a useless piece of junk.
Do you really believe the load capacity numbers you list?  And did anyone check those numbers?
Your review lists the Manfroto 290 with 11 pound load capacity, but further down in the Amazon listing it shows factory specs at 3.9 pounds.  That is a big and major difference.


----------



## Sharpshooterr (Apr 13, 2021)

mgblunt said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Decent; probably not skookum enough for say a big 2.8 tele-prime or super-zoom, but for consumer bodies and lenses?  That'll do nicely.
> ...



For studio work I would look for something even bigger and heavier.
For studio I've been using an old vivitar pro that I bought used for $50 in 1976! I prefer a pan/tilt. 
I have an exotic flyweight Gitzo for travel and a even heavier Manfrotto for field work but this old Vivitar is my go to favorite most of the time. lots of old alloy pods out there for cheap that work great in a studio.
This is like my old Vivitar....   Vivitar / Ponder&Best Tiltall Tripod Professional Model #1110  Marchioni copy  | eBay

SS


----------



## flyingPhoto (May 30, 2021)

load capacity based upon what standard?

what the legs can hold up?

what the head can hold without breaking?

or what the head can hold when locked down in leveled position and NOT have the lens droop down 3 inches when you let go of the handle?


----------



## Space Face (Jul 4, 2021)

I'll second Surui. Recently bought one of their carbon monopods and it's a lovely bit of kit.


----------



## ac12 (Jul 4, 2021)

I forgot another desired item.
A 3/8" stud on the top of the tripod.

This gives you the ability to swap heads, if you need/want to, to make the tripod better suited for different applications.
I have several heads that I use, depending on the shoot:  3-way pan, ball, gimbal, fluid head/video.  And I have been wanting a geared head for years.  Each can do what the others can't, or at least can't do well.

But, for my travel tripod, I sacrificed the removable head for a fixed head, to keep the total size and weight down.


----------



## LWW (Sep 17, 2021)

Destin said:


> Under $150 is tough to do, honestly. The cheapest ones I usually recommend are right around $200.


Used quality good condition tripods are abundant ... try EBAY.


----------



## ac12 (Sep 17, 2021)

LWW said:


> Used quality good condition tripods are abundant ... try EBAY.


or Craig's List, or estate sales, etc.

Be patient and keep looking.


----------

